# Rhom Breeding In Captivity



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

*Mandalay Bay Aquarium Rhoms*


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Interesting yes, but not unusual, just rare. Majority of spawning of S. rhombeus has been in huge public aquarios over 1,000g and this tank here appears to be no exception. I'd still like to see some photos of these "juveniles" during growth to adult. Not just a juvenile and adult photo. Makes for better comparison.


----------

